# Would like custom sig! Please Help!!



## futuredogfight (Feb 7, 2011)

I would like something with a p-38 and a p-36 put together with Futuredogfight in bottom right corner. Thank you!


~Roger


----------



## imalko (Feb 7, 2011)

Okay, here are couple of attempts...


----------



## futuredogfight (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you so much! I think I will use the second one. How do I put it into my file?


----------



## imalko (Feb 7, 2011)

You're welcome. Here you have it described how to do it...

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/signature-general-pics-upload/official-how-make-signature-thread-10669.html


----------



## Marcel (Feb 7, 2011)

What about this idea?


----------

